# How can I install FreeBSD and Ubuntu server on same machine but different disk?



## Paulagrace (Mar 4, 2013)

I have 1 computer with 2 hard disk. First is 320GB (let say diskA) and the other is 80GB (let say diskB). Both are SATA with the diskA being master. Now I want to install Ubuntu server in diskA and FreeBSD in diskB. My goal is that two of them can be used and i can use grub2 to switch between them. How can I accomplish that?

Thanks before :f


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 4, 2013)

And what is preventing you to do it?
Anyway, have a look here and search for similar topics. Configuring grub on the first hdd will let you to load the second one too.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2013)

Spammer, dumping a {removed} commercial link on Google. Text copied from:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120118102408AAMv3ew

Welcome to the wonderful world of profile spamming and SEO linkdumping. And to a forum that doesn't allow it.


----------

